# Intense mini M1 Limited Edition Jr kids BMX race bike in RI



## bikesnbuses (Sep 30, 2017)

This is mine 
https://providence.craigslist.org/bik/d/intense-mini-m1-limited/6327043797.html

This is my ad..anyone local looking for a mini..;





https://providence.craigslist.org/bik/d … 43797.html

We bought this for my niece ,but has already outgrown it..
I believe this is a 2010? Intense BMX mini bike in GREAT condition,has some fading in color on top tube..

Asking $150 picked up in southern RI on CT border 

Or trade for old comic books with .20 cent or less original cover price 

Ill also trade for/towards antique American bicycle / parts made before 1950.. made by companies such as; Elgin Monark Shelby Hawthorne Schwinn Huffman JC Higgins Columbia Rollfast Firestone Colson Roadmaster 
And trading for 1970s and EARLY 80s BMX motocross bicycles parts,etc by companies such as; Hutch,Haro,Torker,Diamond Back,Redline SE Kuwahara Race INC Mongoose(OLD 70s/80s Mongoose,SE and Redline  )

Local pickup in southern Rhode Island only, no delivery,sorry.. 
Near rt 95 and on ct /border

If this ad is still up...its still available
and,please check map for my location before calling 








Online


----------

